# Burnt Hedge Grunt Call



## BrentWin (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's a call that I am donating to the local Whitetails Unlimited dinner. If I only had one wood to work with, it would definitely be hedge.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0414_zps795b7af0.jpg


----------



## myingling (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice turn,,,got to agree on the osage


----------



## RW Mackey (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice burn on the Osage, one of my favorites as well.

Roy


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 4, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Did you just burn the lips darker black, or did u put blackwood on the ends?



They are just burnt. Some guys like to put an even burn on their calls. I like to do a progressive darkening towards the ends. Both look sharp.


Brent

BTW, a couple of guys got competitive and ran this one over $100, so it did bring in some decent money for WU.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 4, 2013)

Very stunning. I may have to try the burnt technique on a turning...


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 4, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very stunning. I may have to try the burnt technique on a turning...



Give it a try. It doesn't take long to get the hang of it. 

One hint that will help you is to use MAPP gas in your torch. It burns hotter so it will char the wood faster without heating the core of the piece so much.


----------

